# TT-Sommerfest 11.7.09



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2009)

*Ich mache hier nochmal einen Fred auf um alle Beteiligten auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten hinzuweisen:*

In der Ausschreibung habe ich schon darauf hin gewiesen wie es mit der Verpflegung aussehen soll:

Getränke, Kuchen, Gebäck und Grillfleisch werden wir zentral besorgen.

Es wäre schön, wenn jeder für ein paar Beilagen sorgen könnte, Salate, Knabbereien usw. und das mir dann mitteilt.

Dazu gibt es  einen kleinen Orga-Fred in dem ihr auch sehen könnt, was schon mitgebracht wird....damit wir später nicht 30 mal Nudelsalat haben.


Der Teilnehmerbetrag dürfte zwischen 5 und 10  pro Person liegen, darin enthalten ist die Hüttenmiete und die von mir oben genannten Getränke und Lebensmittel, die wir besorgen werden.

Für die Planung müßte ich auch nochmal wissen ob, und wenn ja, wieviele Personen bzw. Kinder ihr mitbringt.
(Wenn genug Kids zusammen kommen, könnten wir vielleicht eine Hüpfburg organisieren)


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2009)

Hi Uwe,
Hüpfburg verleiht meine Kiddiegruppe.

Mich bitte ggf ansprechen 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Juni 2009)

*Da ich die nächsten Wochen wenig Zeit habe, meinerseits als Guide bereits jetzt die Infos zur*


*

 Krabbelgruppentour 

*​ 
*des*​ 
*TT-Sommerfests - ein Sommermärchen!*​ 
*Getreu der Vorgaben.... 

*​ 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "richtige" Krabbelgruppe mit max. 500 hm und "richtig" langsamen Tempo bräuchten wir auch.


 

*...wurde eine Geschichte mit Punktlandung und Happy-End geschrieben: 

*​ 

*

*​ 

*In wirklich gemütlichem Tempo 

 durchstreifen wir das verwunschene Ahrtal...*​ 
*

*​ 
*...und vermeiden dabei tunlichst die Begegnung mit Unholden und widrigen Rampen 

. Von himmlischen sonnendurchfluteten breiten Schotterwegen...*​ 


​ 
*

...werden wir auf Zwergendörfer herabsehen und Gärten mit den Früchten zur Zubereitung eines Zaubertrankes durchfahren. Wo und wie es uns gefällt, werden wir pausieren* *und unsere Alu-Rößer redlich verschnaufen lassen. Der großen Magie der Fahrtechnik braucht man nicht allzu kundig zu sein, da die wenigen, aber ausgesuchten Trails... *​ 


​ 
*

 ...eher die Begegnung mit dem Rotkäppchen (der Wolf fährt schon vorne weg) als mit dem ruppigen Yeti erwarten lässt.*​ 
*Jetzt fehlen für die Besetzung der never-ending-story nur noch die zahlreichen Feen, Ritter, Zauberer, Elfen und Kobolde und sonstige Getreuen. Also rasch hier angemeldet... denn wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann leben sie noch heute! 

*​


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juni 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Da ich die nächsten Wochen wenig Zeit habe, meinerseits als Guide bereits jetzt die Infos zur*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Na das sieht doch gut aus. Ich werde meinen Kindersitz ans alte Julchen hängen, den Kobold aufsitzen lassen und hinter euch her traben.


----------



## mikkael (4. Juni 2009)

_hab mich gerade ab- und angemeldet, blöde Technik._


Hi Uwe,

eine bescheidene Frage: Kann man dort auch übernachten? _(Zelten, Campen etc)_

Spätestens nach dem zweiten Glas Wein, ist Schluss mit Fahrtechnik. Und bei meiner Entfernung würde ich bei einem Taxiunternehmen als Großinvestor einsteigen als mit einem Taxi nach Hause zu fahren. 

Womo ist auch nicht da, zu dem Zeitpunkt irgendwo in Island.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Juni 2009)

Direkt übernachten darf man nicht.
Allerdings ist es nicht verboten, die Nacht "durchzumachen" bzw.
im Auto zu pennen!
Ich denke da werden sich Lösungen finden!
VG. Barbara


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2009)

So langsam rückt der Termin näher. Ich werde nächste Woche das Fleisch bei meinem Metzger ordern.

Wir benötigen noch  Beilagen.

Schaut bitte in den Orga-Fred
 Das erste Posting wird von mir immer aktualisiert.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2009)

Eine weitere Frage: Wer bringt seine Pänz mit?

Ich weiß offiziell nur von Chris, das er seinen Nachwuchs mitbringt.

Es geht darum das Carsten eine Hüpfburg besorgen könnte, allerdings sollten dann auch genug Pänz da sein.

Also, meldet euch.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juni 2009)

Hi Uwe, 
wenn noch weitere Kinder dazu kommen, dann würden wir sie mitbringen. Als Anhaltspunkt für andere Kinderbesitzer , Ines Mädchen sind im Alter von 7 und 10 und sehr kontaktfreudig.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2009)

Na ist doch klar das meiner einer auch seinen Sohn mitbringt. Für meine Tochter bräuchte ich auch keine Hüpfburg mehr.

Dann solltest du mir auch langsam mitteilen wieviele es denn werden damit ich schon mal planen kann was wir brauchen.


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,
also der Aufwand ist für die Hüpfburg recht hoch...

Abholen in Hennef, Auf-und Abbau samt Anschlüssen, einer muß ein wenig darauf achten (keine Schuhe, nicht zu viele Kids, keine scharfen Gegenstände), am anderen Tag zurück bringen und die Miete, die zwar nicht hoch ist, aber trotzdem gezahlt werden muß...

Daher lohnt es sich m.E. nicht unter 10 Kids (-10 Jahre) mit der Hüpfburg.

Sonst muß es dann ein Ball, eine Frisbee o.ä. tun, a la "Kinder geht spielen..." 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Juni 2009)

Fleisch ist bestellt für 65 Personen.

Kosten pro Person: 6 
Hüttenmiete pro Person: 2

Kann also sein, das ich mit meinen kalkulierten 10  pro Person nicht ganz hin komme.

Wir wollen ja auch alle noch was trinken bzw. Micha soll seine Backwaren auch nicht für lau machen.
Rechnet also lieber mal mit 15 Euronen pro Person. 

Ich hoffe nicht, das sich jetzt alle wieder abmelden.


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Fleisch ist bestellt für 65 Personen.
> 
> Kosten pro Person: 6 
> Hüttenmiete pro Person: 2
> ...



Ich bleibe angemeldet


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
verschickst du noch eine Mail mit Kontodaten?

Dann kann man dir das Geld schon einmal überweisen und du mußt nicht ganz so viel Kohle auslegen 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## jokomen (26. Juni 2009)

Genau Uwe,

nur wer Kohle schickt, bekommt auch was zu futtern! Stell Dir nur mal vor, jetzt kommt nur die Hälfte und wir müssen die ganzen toten Tiere alleine essen.


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2009)

jup, denn 60 Pax x 15â¬= geschmeidige 900 Tacken...

Wenn es plÃ¶tzlich regnet und die HÃ¤lfte nicht kommt, wÃ¤re das ein halber Urlaub, der dann auf dem Tisch liegt 

grÃ¼Ãe
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Juni 2009)

Vor allem solltest du einen Stichtag festsetzen. Damit man planen kann, wieviele Sachen gekauft und gemacht werden müssen. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Salaten aus? Bis jetzt haben sich ja noch nicht wirklich viele gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (26. Juni 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ... Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Salaten aus? Bis jetzt haben sich ja noch nicht wirklich viele gemeldet.



Da liegst Du bestimmt falsch. Frag mal den Uwe, der pflegt schon ne tolle Liste.


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2009)

jup, 
und zwar hier: 



Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Orga-Fred
> 
> Das erste Posting wird von mir immer aktualisiert.



grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2009)

hochhol...

Das Wetter schaut ja aktuell nicht so rosig aus  , aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage, wo es besser werden kann!

Bin ja mal gespannt, wieviele der aktuell noch angemeldeten 57 TLN noch abspringen..., aber hoffe mal, dass die nicht alle aus Zucker sind, die Hütte ist ja groß und hat viiiel Platz, so dass alle trocken dort unterkommen können 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten

P.S. Uwe: Mail ist raus...


----------



## Giom (6. Juli 2009)

tja, da wird der Uwe wohl TT-Wetter bestellt haben


----------



## eifelhexe (6. Juli 2009)

Wolle me hoffen.Zur Zeit regnet et ja.Et darf evver nit zu warm sin, dat is nämlich och nix.


----------



## PacMan (7. Juli 2009)

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit:

Ich komme aus Eschweiler (bei Aachen) und werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug anreisen. Falls aber zufällig irgend jemand die Bahnstrecke kreuzt und noch etwas Platz für mich und mein Rädchen im Auto hat, fände ich das echt toll!  (Die komplette Zugfahrt dauert ansonsten immerhin gut 3 Stunden. Muss ich nicht haben, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.)
Mögliche Umstiegspunkte wären: Düren, Horrem, Köln, Bonn und Remagen. Je früher, desto besser natürlich. Aber auch von Remagen bis Altenahr bräuchte ich per Zug noch 'ne gute Stunde.

Oder sitzen wenigstens noch andere von euch im Zug? Dann ist's nicht ganz so langweilig...


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2009)

Hält der Zug auch in Bad Godesberg?
Dann könnte ich Dich mitnehmen!
Gruß Barbara

P.S:Eher wohl doch nicht, da ich ja schon früher dort bin.
Offizieller Start ist ja erst 13.00 Uhr.
Aber da findet sich bestimmt jemand!


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Juli 2009)

Die aussichten sind ja nicht mehr sooo schlecht ca.20 Grad und etwas schauer.Besser wie 35 grad 
Uwe,ab wann planst du denn zu Grillen?
Die Tour werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren,sonst müssen wir mit 2 Autos kommen...is ja quatsch!


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Fescht:

Ab 13 Uhr wird meine Mum den TÃ¼rsteher spielen und am Eingang des GelÃ¤ndes das Geld kassieren. DafÃ¼r bekommt dann jeder Gast (der bezahlt hat) ein Namensschildchen angepappt.

Kostenpunkt:

*10 â¬* pro Person fÃ¼r Alle die etwas zu den Beilagen beisteuern.
*15 â¬* pro Person fÃ¼r den Rest.

WÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn ihr das Geld direkt passend dabei habt.

Hier liegt dann auch eine Liste aus, wo sich jeder fÃ¼r die Touren eintragen kann. Hier gilt: 
Wer zuerst kommt-malt zuerst. 

Pro Gruppe max. 15 Teilnehmer


Ansonsten freue ich mich schon richtig auf das Fest, wobei mir das Wetter fast schon egal ist: Die HÃ¼tte ist echt klasse.....und wasserdicht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2009)

Ich überlege, auch noch eine Tour anzubieten. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob Martin mit seiner Tour das Thema nicht bereits hinreichend abdeckt? Wär bei mir dann nämlich auch Technik. Ich hab ihn mal angeschrieben, was er dazu sagt. Weitere Meinungen sind willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (8. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit:
> 
> Ich komme aus Eschweiler (bei Aachen) und werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug anreisen. Falls aber zufällig irgend jemand die Bahnstrecke kreuzt und noch etwas Platz für mich und mein Rädchen im Auto hat, fände ich das echt toll!  (Die komplette Zugfahrt dauert ansonsten immerhin gut 3 Stunden. Muss ich nicht haben, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.)
> Mögliche Umstiegspunkte wären: Düren, Horrem, Köln, Bonn und Remagen. Je früher, desto besser natürlich. Aber auch von Remagen bis Altenahr bräuchte ich per Zug noch 'ne gute Stunde...


Warum fährst Du nicht ganz bis Altenahr mit dem Zug? Die Regionalbahn fährt von Bonn Hbf dirket bis Altenahr. Dauert lt. bahn.de 57min.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2009)

Also: Martin und ich werden eine gemeinsame Techniktour anbieten. Due to weather conditions, wie's in isländischen Flugplänen so schön heisst, natürlich. Gemütliches Tempo bergauf - tricky wieder runter.  
Zumindest Knieschützer wären hilfreich. Martin, stimmst Du dem zu? Ein Deckel oben drauf versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Also: Martin und ich werden eine gemeinsame Techniktour anbieten. Due to weather conditions, wie's in isländischen Flugplänen so schön heisst, natürlich. Gemütliches Tempo bergauf - tricky wieder runter.
> Zumindest Knieschützer wären hilfreich. Martin, stimmst Du dem zu? Ein Deckel oben drauf versteht sich von selbst.


 
Hört sich super an Da bin ich gerne dabei.
Wie lang soll die Tour denn werden?

Hat eigentlich vielleicht jemand Lust, Sonntag noch was im Ahrtal zu fahren? Meine Anreise ist ja immer etwas länger. Und da ich mein Bett eh dabei habe überlege ich auch direkt dort zu pennen und Sonntag noch etwas die schönen Weinberge zu beradeln. Vielleicht mag sich ja jemand anschliessen???

Viele Grüsse aus dem verregneten  Lippstadt,
Melanie


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Juli 2009)

Alternativ gibts am Sonntag die RTF/CTF des Sturmvögelchens Altenahr mitzufahren. Fahren wohl einige aus dem Forum mit, ich überlege auch noch . Dann soll es auch wieder sommerlich warm sein


----------



## jokomen (8. Juli 2009)

Hey,

da wir auch da pennen, werden wir sicherlich am Sonntag auch noch ne Runde drehen wollen....


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2009)

@Eifelwolf,

danke für den Tip! 

Ich überlege mal, ob das das richtige für mich sein könnte. CTF ist Neuland für mich. Hab' mir mal das Höhenprofil angesehen. Da sind ja einige Anstiege steiler als die Abfahrten  Aber vielleicht kann ich die Tour ja auch andersherum fahren 

Naja, anmelden kann man sich ja bestimmt auch noch am Sonntag. Wenn sich sonst nichts ergibt, probiere ich es vielleicht mal aus. Einer muss ja letzter werden....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie lang soll die Tour denn werden?



Och Melanie, Zahlen sagen gar nix. Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Herzfrequenz: alles doof. Wir fahren so lange alle Spaß haben. Oder der Grillfleischduft durch's Teufelsloch zieht. Dann wird nämlich höchste Zeit zur Rückkehr, schätze ich.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da wir auch da pennen, werden wir sicherlich am Sonntag auch noch ne Runde drehen wollen....


 
dann verschont mich ja vielleicht doch noch jemand vor den steilen Anstiegen


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Juli 2009)

Ich vermute an der Tour vom Claus liegt die Schwierigkeit eher bei den tückischen Wegen bergab. Kann mich da täuschen, jedoch kommt die Ankündigung der Knieschützer sicher nicht umsonst. Werde leider nicht mit Radfahren, komme dann später nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich vermute an der Tour vom Claus liegt die Schwierigkeit eher bei den tückischen Wegen bergab. Kann mich da täuschen, jedoch kommt die Ankündigung der Knieschützer sicher nicht umsonst. Werde leider nicht mit Radfahren, komme dann später nach.



Melanie sprach von der CTF in Bad Neuenahr am Sonntag. 

Schade, dass Du nicht mitradelst, Daniel! Wieso eigentlich nicht? Rad kaputt? Fahrer kaputt?


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Juli 2009)

Der Status vom Rad ist zur letzten Mail immer noch identisch. Komm irgendwie zu nichts. Da ich ja noch eine Rad-Alternative habe ist das aber nicht der Grund. Muss kurzfristig für jemanden einspringen und somit bin ich den ganzen Samstag verplant.


----------



## PacMan (9. Juli 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du nicht ganz bis Altenahr mit dem Zug? Die Regionalbahn fährt von Bonn Hbf dirket bis Altenahr. Dauert lt. bahn.de 57min.


Hab nur das widergegeben, was bahn.de mir als Verbindung ausgespuckt hat. Vielleicht passt das mit der Regionalbahn einfach zeitlich mit dem Anschluss nicht? 
Egal, ich hab ein Taxi gefunden. Danke!


----------



## jokomen (9. Juli 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> dann verschont mich ja vielleicht doch noch jemand vor den steilen Anstiegen



Hä ??? Wie jetzt ? Sind da etwa schon wieder neue Anstiege entstanden? Ich dachte, der Uwe hätte da schon alles platt gebügelt.


----------



## Izual (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
am Samstag werden wir keine Bikes mitbringen, dafür wird unserem Sohn (2) mitkommen!
Wer wird denn sonst noch so alles mit Kind da sein?
Und wer ist denn alles an der Hütte während die anderen ihre Touren fahren?


----------



## monsterchen (9. Juli 2009)

Wir!

Rebecca, wilde 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> wenn noch weitere Kinder dazu kommen, dann würden wir sie mitbringen. Als Anhaltspunkt für andere Kinderbesitzer , Ines Mädchen sind im Alter von 7 und 10 und sehr kontaktfreudig.



Wetter sollte zu dem definitiv trocken sein, damit sie draussen toben können. Sonst hats keinen/wenig Sinn. Gut möglich, daß ich auch an der Hütte bleibe und Ines auf Tour schicke . 
Ein Ball und/oder sonstiges Spielgerät(e), um sie ein paar Stunden beschäftigen zu können, werden wir sicher auch noch auftreiben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Juli 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Samstag werden wir keine Bikes mitbringen, dafür wird unserem Sohn (2) mitkommen!
> Wer wird denn sonst noch so alles mit Kind da sein?
> Und wer ist denn alles an der Hütte während die anderen ihre Touren fahren?



Ich bringe meinen Sohn mit, der ist 4 Jahre alt und meinen Hund die ist erst knapp 12


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Juli 2009)

meinereiner bleibt auch bei der hütte. werde bei keiner tour mitfahren. habe mich bereiterklärt, für das leibliche wol von groß und klein zu sorgen. 

nun zur frage von melanie.
da ich auch da übernachten werde, würde ich gern am sonntag ne runde durch ahrtal drehen. mal schauen, wie lange das aufräumen dauert. aber die ctf hört sich auch net schlecht an.

vermisse noch ein paar anmeldungen:
kann timber,spooky,kalinka und den holzlarer net auf der liste finden.
wat is los????? 

bis samstag


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich bringe meinen Sohn mit, der ist 4 Jahre alt und meinen Hund die ist erst knapp 12



Hab ich Dich mit Kind gestern in der Eisdiele Mehlem übersehen?
Sorry, war in Eile und der Groschen ist erst in Bus gefallen.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juli 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> vermisse noch ein paar anmeldungen:
> kann timber,spooky,kalinka und den holzlarer net auf der liste finden.
> wat is los?????


Torstens Dad feiert seinen 60igsten! Viel Spaß Euch, aber das gute Wetter ist für unsere Grillhütte rechtrheinisch gepachtet
Grüße Deine Eltern von mir.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2009)

Hm,
vielleicht fährt Spooky am Sonntag am Erbeskopf wieder mit?

Und Bier fördert nicht gerade die Zeit 

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hab ich Dich mit Kind gestern in der Eisdiele Mehlem übersehen?
> Sorry, war in Eile und der Groschen ist erst in Bus gefallen.



Hast du!! Das werde ich mir natürlich merken das du einfach an mir vorbeiläufst.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hast du!! Das werde ich mir natürlich merken das du einfach an mir vorbeiläufst.


Du hat ne neue Brille, oder?... Der Hund war im Bus...war in Eile und habe den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit viel zu viel denken müssen...Wie kann ich das wieder gutmachen?


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wetter sollte zu dem definitiv trocken sein, damit sie draussen toben können. Sonst hats keinen/wenig Sinn. Gut möglich, daß ich auch an der Hütte bleibe und Ines auf Tour schicke .
> Ein Ball und/oder sonstiges Spielgerät(e), um sie ein paar Stunden beschäftigen zu können, werden wir sicher auch noch auftreiben.



Für die Beschäftigung der kleinen und großen Racker haben wir schon gesorgt ( selbstverständlich auch schon getestet ).
Du kannst natürlich gerne auch noch ´was mitbringen, doppelt gestrickt hält besser!
Bis morgen dann, das wird ein großer Spaß!


----------



## supasini (10. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade mit Claus die Tour für morgen abgesprochen. Was soll ich sagen: zwei Dumme - eine Idee. 
es werden ca 4 h mit vielen Hm und allen (?) technischen Leckerbissen rund um Altenahr werden, Schienbein/Knie-Protektoren sind nicht unsinnig, Flats ebenfalls geeigneter als Klicks (für den, der die Wahl hat).
Die Schwierigkeit wird aber selbstverständlich der Gruppe und der Feuchtigkeit des Untergrunds angepasst! Für die ganz haarigen Stellen haben wir komplett Pläne B etc. im Gepäck.
Es kann unterwegs an verschiedenen Stellen ausgestiegen werden, der Rückweg ist stets kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne-man (10. Juli 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> meinereiner bleibt auch bei der hütte. werde bei keiner tour mitfahren.



Mahlzeit,

ich werde es zu den Touren wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen und ab ca. 16:00 Uhr dem Thomas auf den Keks gehen bis der Rest an der Hütte aufschlägt.

jan


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du hat ne neue Brille, oder?... Der Hund war im Bus...war in Eile und habe den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit viel zu viel denken müssen...Wie kann ich das wieder gutmachen?



Na ich überlege mir noch was Du könntest mal wieder bei einer Tour mitfahren.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na ich überlege mir noch was Du könntest mal wieder bei einer Tour mitfahren.


Tja, der Wille ist da, nur die Zeit... Egal, die dünnen Reifen drehen sich fleißig.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, der Wille ist da, nur die Zeit... Egal, die dünnen Reifen drehen sich fleißig.



Auch damit würde ich mal fahren.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit Claus die Tour für morgen abgesprochen. Was soll ich sagen: zwei Dumme - eine Idee.
> es werden ca 4 h mit vielen Hm und allen (?) technischen Leckerbissen rund um Altenahr werden, Schienbein/Knie-Protektoren sind nicht unsinnig, Flats ebenfalls geeigneter als Klicks (für den, der die Wahl hat).
> Die Schwierigkeit wird aber selbstverständlich der Gruppe und der Feuchtigkeit des Untergrunds angepasst! Für die ganz haarigen Stellen haben wir komplett Pläne B etc. im Gepäck.
> Es kann unterwegs an verschiedenen Stellen ausgestiegen werden, der Rückweg ist stets kurz.



Aber nach 4 Stunden solltet ihr, hoffentlich gesund und munter, wieder da sein, sonst habt ihr ja keinen Mumm mehr zum feiern!


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Aber nach 4 Stunden solltet ihr, hoffentlich gesund und munter, wieder da sein, sonst habt ihr ja keinen Mumm mehr zum feiern!




....4 Stunden werdet ihr bei mir nicht durch bekommen....zu lange.


3 Stunden Maximal



P.S.

Kann auch sein das ich Einen von euch brauche für eine weitere gemütliche Runde.


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....4 Stunden werdet ihr bei mir nicht durch bekommen....zu lange.
> 
> 
> 3 Stunden Maximal
> ...



Bin ab 13:00 Uhr da


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juli 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Bin ab 13:00 Uhr da



Na klar.....mensch Boris, da haben wir ja noch einen potentiellen Guide


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2009)

Ich komme mit mikkael und Hardteil so gegen 13:00 Uhr. Deshalb würde meine Runde gemütlich, also eigentlich wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2009)

Wann starten denn die Touren? Gehts direkt um 1 auf die Trails? Oder zieht sich das bis 2 hin? Naja, egal, falls alle weg sind, kämpfe ich mich durch die Fressalien und besauf mich, damit ich abends zur Heimfahrt wieder nüchtern bin...


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wann starten denn die Touren? Gehts direkt um 1 auf die Trails? Oder zieht sich das bis 2 hin? Naja, egal, falls alle weg sind, kämpfe ich mich durch die Fressalien und besauf mich, damit ich abends zur Heimfahrt wieder nüchtern bin...



Aha, da haben wohl einige die gleiche Strategie


----------



## sibby08 (10. Juli 2009)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage, wo finde ich die St. Martin Hütte? 
Bin vorher noch in Adenau meinen Dämpfer holen und extra fürs Fest gönne ich mir noch von meinem Geburtstagsgeld ein paar neue Schuhe .


----------



## Cheetah (10. Juli 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mal ne bescheidene Frage, wo finde ich die St. Martin Hütte?
> Bin vorher noch in Adenau meinen Dämpfer holen und extra fürs Fest gönne ich mir noch von meinem Geburtstagsgeld ein paar neue Schuhe .



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müsste die Hütte bei 50.521024, 6.990249 sein.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Juli 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müsste die Hütte bei 50.521024, 6.990249 sein.


 
Danke, das sieht wie eine Hütte aus, ich hoffe das ist die Richtige...


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke, das sieht wie eine Hütte aus, ich hoffe das ist die Richtige...



Jau, ist die Richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (11. Juli 2009)

Die navitauglich Adresse wäre dann

53505 Altenahr
An der Ditschhard, Ecke Weinbergstraße bzw. Bellevue

Bei der Kreuzung geht dann offensichtlich ein Feldweg zur Hütte bergauf.


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Juli 2009)

Macht's nicht so kompliziert. In dem direkten Weg zur Hütte wird momentan eh eine neue Wasserleitung verlegt, ist also Baustelle. Also lieber die Umgehungsstraße Altenahr fahren, dort - von der Kalenborner Höhe den Roßberg hinunter kommend - unmittelbar *vor* einer Brücke mit gelbem Geländer auf den ausgeschilderten Wanderparkplatz links abbiegen. Liegt in Sichtweite der Hütte (die befindet sich Richtung Süden).


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juli 2009)

Den Parkplatz kenne ich. Allerdings bekomme ich da völlig andere Koordinaten angezeigt. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das die richtige Grillhütte ist.

Ralph

Edit: In Google Maps passt es!


----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2009)

So Kinners, der Grill ist befeuert,das Bier kalt, alle unfallfrei von den Touren zurück 

wer sich pünktlich zum essen auf den weg machen wollte: jetzt wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt UND es ist trocken UND weit entfernt von Pumakäfig 

Schöne Grüsse
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So Kinners, der Grill ist befeuert,das Bier kalt, alle unfallfrei von den Touren zurück
> 
> wer sich pünktlich zum essen auf den weg machen wollte: jetzt wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt UND es ist trocken UND weit entfernt von Pumakäfig
> 
> ...



Leider sind wir zwischenzeitlich anderweitig verplant.

Pumakäfig? - Das kommt noch.

Euch viel Spass und das es trocken bleibt


----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2009)

Tsss,

wie ihr schwächelt???

Schade schade...


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tsss,
> 
> wie ihr schwächelt???
> 
> Schade schade...



Kann mal jemand dem Carsten das iDingens wegnehmen?

Carsten du sollst saufen und nicht spammen

ps - nächste Chance Blitzfitz-Tour


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2009)

So, während der harte Kern wohl noch die letzten Bierreserven killt, bin ich (und alle anderen hoffentlich auch) wieder wohlbehalten in der verregneten  Heimat eingetrudelt.

Danke nochmal an alle Mitwirkenden dieses Großevents, war eine tolle Sache!

Ich hab schonmal meine Bilder der Techniktour hochgeladen:


----------



## Cheng (12. Juli 2009)

Wow, Wow, Wow,
Ein "Riesen Ding" habt ihr da auf die Beine gestellt, einfach nur klasse.

Vielen Dank an Uwe und den Rest der Crew für die absolut spitzenmäßig geplante Orga des "1. TT-Sommerfest" und das es nicht das letzte gewesen ist!

Die Ombas!

PS: Uwe. wir haben vergessen darüber zu reden wie DU das mit dem Wetter geschafft hast, ein paar Tips könnte ich noch für unsere "Jubel-Jubiläumstour" (5.Jahre Ombas) gebrauchen!


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Juli 2009)

*DANKE SCHÖN!!!!!*

Das war ein super Team Tomburg Sommerfest. 

Ein ganz besonders großes Dankeschön an unsere beiden Cheforganisatoren Uwe & Barbara. Das war einfach überragend!! 









Und hier noch ein paar erste Impressionen. Ein Spass für große und kleine Leute. 


















































Mehr gibt es bei mir im Photoalbum hier

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Juli 2009)

Goile Bilder, Ralf 


Das hier ist mein Favorit:



blitzfitz schrieb:


>



Von mir auch erstmal ein Danke an die vielen Helfer:
*
Hier muß ich noch Einige besonders erwähnen:*

Natürlich meine Mum & Dad für die Super Unterstützung in allen Lagen

Helmut, Martin und Claus für den perfekten Tourservice

Carsten für den perfekten Thekenservice 

Gerd für den perfekten Grillservice

Mein Fraggle für den perfekten Rundumservice

Micha für den perfekten Backservice 


Prima waren auch die helfenden Hände bei der abschließenden Hüttenreinigung.

Mir kam der gestrige Tag eigentlich viel zu kurz vor. So viele nette Menschen zum reden und feiern. Vielleicht sollte man das Event beim nächsten Mal doch auf zwei Tage ausbreiten, damit man auch genügend Zeit hat mit allen zu quatschen.

Ich kann nur sagen:


Es war mir ein (Sommer) Fest


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juli 2009)

Ja, was soll ich sagen - tolles Fest!!
Vielen Dank dafür 

Ein paar Bilder hab' ich natürlich auch gemacht und das erste werde ich für den Kalender nominieren 


















Das komplette Paket könnt ihr euch hier runterladen (wird in ein paar Tagen wieder gelöscht).

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich mich auch mal mit Bildschen beteiligen:
Naturgemäß von der Technik-Tour.

Seilbahnabfahrt, die gemeine Treppe (drei teils böse Abflüge sind bekannt - gestern dank Sicherung und viel Vorsicht von allen sauber gemeistert )






Auf den Treppen im alten Weinberg:






Am Teufelsloch











selbe Stelle, andere Perspektive:






Schlüsselstelle - mach bloß keine Fotos, wie ich schiebe! Bitte schön: 






selbe Stelle:











und zuletzt in der Rinne:





















ein fettes *DANKE* an alle Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer: sehr angenehme Truppe, keiner, der was beweisen muss, Sicherheit vor Wahnsinn, verletzungsfrei durchgekommen 

Alle Bilder in voller Auflösung gibt es zum Download hier


----------



## surftigresa (12. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir ein grosses Lob und ein noch dickeres Dankeschön an die Organisatoren des Sommerfest  Rundum gelungen!!!

Natürlich auch vielen Dank an unsere beiden Guides Martin und Claus und die anderen Mitfahrer. Ein klasse "Tourchen" 

@Uwe
Und es ist wirklich keine Fotomontage!!!! 



supasini schrieb:


>


----------



## PacMan (12. Juli 2009)

Das war ein super Tag!
Zuerst die beste 13km-Tour, die ich je gefahren bin. 
Und dann noch einer super Feier mit ganz vielen netten Leuten und genug Spielsachen für die kleinen und großen Kinder. 
Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren! 

Meine Bilder liegen in voller Auflösung in zwei Paketen zum Download bereit:
Teil 1 (25MB)
Teil 2 (30MB)


----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2009)

dann stell ich hier das Gruppenfoto von dir mal ein - ich hoffe, dass das ok ist...

Also: supasini-Adventure-Tours proudly presents: die Bekloppten-Fraktion des TT-Sommerfeschts!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2009)

Ich muß auch sagen es war mal wieder ein gelungenes Fest. Danke an alle die da waren und so reichlich erschienen sind. Ich würde sagen Uwe das war SPITZE 
Schade nur das ich nicht rechtzeitig da war um auch noch bei der Krabbelgruppe mit zu fahren. 

Dann werden wir uns doch alle am Sonntag schon wieder sehen oder?


----------



## jokomen (12. Juli 2009)

Hey,

auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an all die Beteiligten, die dieses tolle Event auf die Beine gestellt haben. Viele nette Leute, kleine tolle Tour, nicht naß geworden dabei und zum Schluß mal so richtig gut durchgefuttert. Was will man mehr ?  Und was soll ich sagen, selbst ich bin sogar satt geworden , kein leichtes Unterfangen, bei einem immer hungrigen 0,1t-Krümmelmonster !  Das solltet ihr nächstes Jahr wiederholen.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> 0,1t-Krümmelmonster !



Aha, wegen Dir gibts also dauernd Probleme mit dem Reaktor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (13. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank Uwe und Deinem Team für das super organisierte und durchgeführte Sommerfest. Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen.

Ein paar Bilder von der "Krabbelgruppe"

... unser Guide Eifelwolf




Blitzfitz mit seinem Krabbelgruppentauglichen neuen Bike...




... aber die Fahrpraxis fehlt noch ein wenig darauf 




Tja und dieses Foto lässt viel Spielraum für Interpretationen .
... wat der Ralf da macht ist peinlich oder ... geh ich noch mal aufs Klo vor der Tour? oder ...mist, ich hab einen st*zensur*  
(Sorry Tom, aber bei der Bild Vorlage konnte ich nicht anders )




Aber nun zur Tour. Über den Rotweinwanderweg durch die Weinberge




mit schönen Panorama Ausblicken








Auf der anderen Seite der Weinberge 









Mehr gibt es bei mir im Album 
Wer sich wiedererkennt und das ein oder andere Bild in voller Auflösung haben möchte, kann mir eine PN mit seiner E-Mail Adresse schicken.


----------



## eifelhexe (13. Juli 2009)

Wir wollten uns auch noch für das gelungene Fest bedanken. Die Organisation war Bestens.Da Essen sehr gut.Ein großes Lob an all diejenigen die zum gelingen des Festes beigetragen haben.


----------



## Schnucki (13. Juli 2009)

Es war einfach nur der Waaahhhhnnnsinn...Wirklich SUPER!!

Ein ganz GROSSES Dankeschön and das fantastische Orga-Team und die super Bike-Guides


----------



## stahlgabi (13. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir noch herzliches Dankeschön - besonders an die Organisatoren und "nicht-bikenden" Helfer. Aber auch an die Guides der "Beklopptenrunde" für Eure Tipps und Motiviationshilfen!

Das war SPITZE !!!


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mich Uwe nur anschließen, es war uns ein Fest und die Arbeit hat
sich gelohnt.Soviele nette Menschen, da hatte man gar nicht genug Zeit,
mal mit jedem zu quatschen.
Schreit nach Wiederhohlung.
Ganz viele Grüße
Barbara

P.S.: es sind zwei kleine Jäckchen liegengeblieben (eine rosafarbene Lilifee-
jacke und eine apfelgrüne ) Besitzer bitte melden, bzw.die Erziehungsberechtigten  .


----------



## 01Kampfratte (13. Juli 2009)

So jetzt auch von mir ein absolutes herzliches Dankschön für dieses super tolle gelunge Sommerfest. Endlich hab ich auch mal die Gesichter zu dem einen oder anderen Namen gesehn . Hat mir echt super viel Spaß gemacht und kann nur sagen, echt super nette Leutchen waren da. 

Also freu mich schon auf das nächste Event *grins*

Bis dahin alles liebe

01Kampfratte alias Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (13. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.: es sind zwei kleine Jäckchen liegengeblieben (eine rosafarbene Lilifee-
> jacke und eine apfelgrüne ) Besitzer bitte melden, bzw.die Erziehungsberechtigten  .


 
die rosafarbene Lilifee-jacke würde zu Krötchens Helm passen. Also wenn niemand sich meldet 

Vielleicht kannst Du hiermit die Besitzerin identifizieren:






_so sieht Thomas Kopf von oben aus?_


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Juli 2009)

_so sieht Thomas Kopf von oben aus?_ [/QUOTE]


selterner anblick für dich giom


----------



## Vertexto (13. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt muss ich auch mal was zum total misslungenen TT- Sommerfest
sagen.
Da wir ja aus Deutschland kommen haben wir ja immer was zu nörgeln!!!!

Zur Mängelliste:
Organisation: Echt mies, nur freundliche Gesichter, keine Schlägerei, nur nette Leute,Orga. gaben sich sehr viel mühe(wie wiederlich)
Essen: Viel zu viel von allem,und auch noch lecker
Die Eltern: Viel zu nett, zu viel gearbeitet,immer da.
Getränke:auch von allem reichlich,so ein Mist.
Die Gäste:Alles so dunkle Gestallten, ich glaube das waren Autonome Mountain Biker, die sind bestimmt für das Ozonloch verantwortlich und natürlich für das Waldsterben.
Aber bei Sonnenschein betrachtet waren das alle super nette Zeitgenossen die nur ein wenig mit den Tomburgern Feiern wollten.

Mein Fazit: Nicht alles was aus Deutschland kommt muss auch automatisch schlecht sein.

Herzlichen Dank an alle die sich so viiiiiiiiiieeeeel Mühe mit einem einzigartigem Event gemacht haben.
Euer
Gerd


----------



## monsterchen (13. Juli 2009)

Es war einfach 

PERFEKT


Danke

Thomas


----------



## bonsai.68 (13. Juli 2009)

Was soll man blos noch sagen?
Das TT Fest war genau so wie man sich das vorgestellt hat.
Danke an alle Mitwirkenden, wann ist denn das Herbstfest??????
Gruß aus Hilden
Micha


----------



## Manni (14. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Das war Spitze an alle TTler! Und ich komme natürlich auch zur TT-Weihnachtsfeier 


Gruß Manni


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja echt widerlich wie ihr das TT-Fest lobt, denkt doch bitte an all die anderen die nicht teilnehmen konnten und jetzt einen dicken Hals haben Wenn das so weitergeht werde ich nächstes Jahr auch kommen, falls es eine Fortsetzung gibt. (Ok, mit der Drohung war es nun wohl eine einmalige Sache.)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Juli 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Und ich komme natürlich auch zur TT-Weihnachtsfeier



Dann aber pünktlich zur Tour, gell?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dann aber pünktlich zur Tour, gell?



Worauf du einen lassen kannst.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Juli 2009)

Noch ein paar wenige Bilder von mir. Kommentar erspar ich mir. Bilder sind in der Quali um 50% reduziert. Bei Interesse am Original mich einfach kurz anschreiben. 

Wir schließen uns dem ganzen Lobgehudels an   (P.S.: auch die Kinder!) Nicht zuletzt wegen des guten Wetters, das genau zum Grillen die Sonne auspackte.




























_Downhill der etwas anderen Art ... mit Tablett in der Hand_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (14. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> _Downhill der etwas anderen Art ... mit Tablett in der Hand_



Der Kuchen hat's überlebt. Hat sich einmal überschlagen und ist wieder auf dem Teller gelandet.

Danke auch von mir nochmal für das tolle Fest!!! 
Jule


----------

